# ** All USB EVDO/HSDPA (3.5G) data cards or modems queries here **



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Moderator edit: *
I've created a general thread for Datacard queries.

Instead of using the word 3G, it is better to use UMTS/HSDPA for GSM and EVDO for CDMA.

3G is a generic term which comprises of 3rd generation technologies. Better to be specific.
--

Hi, i need to purchase a USB DataCard to use on my laptop. I am unable to decide, which service provider to choose.
Locally, the stores are suggesting TATA PHOTON+
i live in Kolkata, so hoping if anyone can suggest a good brand, which can provide decent (read: excellent) downlink speed...
I also saw a MICROMAX universal 2G/3G USB stick (approx Rs. 2400 price) on display, in which i can insert any GSM simcard and use internet on-the-go...
Please advice guys (or girls) ! >


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

tata photon+ is good but first take a look of their tariff on their sites.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

I'm using Tata Photon+ and not satisfied. I hardly get 256kbps, and when I called them, the girl on the phone said "Sir, it's upto 3.1mbps,", I said, "I know that, but does that ever reaches?? I went many places but never get that speed". She says "Sir, it clearly says 3.1mbps, so if you are getting 256kbps then the dongle is working fine and we can't take any complaint".


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

So what do you guys advice? :3


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

But one thing for sure, Reliance Netconnect, etc others are just nothing. Tata Photon+ works atleast, others dont.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Why are you guys behaving so diplomatically? Please advice me, what to do!

Should i go for TATA Photon+ or a universal USB 2G/3G Modem? I have Airtel, Vodafone, TATA DoCoMo, Reliance and Aircel GSM simcards....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Huawei UMG1831 @ 2.5k

Supports 3G upto 21mbps and you can use any sim.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Go for Tata Photon+ if you don't want to go for 3G.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Go for Tata Photon+ if you don't want to go for 3G.



i want a futureproof solution. In some other thread i saw that you suggested Huawei UMG1831....
Thanks Ishu, for the advice.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

No problem


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Well, in that case I'd also suggest UMG1831, hope you'll be using 3G, and aware of the 3G Tariffs.

But if you can't afford 3G Tariff and won't be using 3G then there is no reason to buy this. You can also use 2G on this, but then again speeds will be too slow.

So if you are looking for 3G portability go for it otherwise go for Photon+


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

2G will give 2G speeds on every device?

What does Photon+ has over UMG1831?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Yup, a 2G sim card with 2G plan activated will give only 2G speeds(if there is no network violations) 

No advantage, but Tata Photon+ is a broadband service. So @OP will get atleast better speed than 2G.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

My cousin uses reliance netconnect and it sucks after 2-3 months, they slow it down.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

TATA Photon also sucks. My bro has it, and the speeds at max go to 15Kbps where as my Friends who are using Data Cards with BSNL, Vodafone, DOCOMO sims get speeds upto 30Kbps..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

That's what I said avobe. Tata Photon sucks, but works better if you compare it with others like BSNL EVDO and Reliance Netconnect.

Now on EDGE, there is no guarantee of getting good speeds.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

so, photon+ is the way to go?
 can it be unlocked afterwards?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

IMO UMG1831 with Vodafone 2G (Some people are getting 3G speeds on 2G) or BSNL 3G is the way to go.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, in that case I'd also suggest UMG1831, hope you'll be using 3G, and aware of the 3G Tariffs.
> 
> But if you can't afford 3G Tariff and won't be using 3G then there is no reason to buy this. You can also use 2G on this, but then again speeds will be too slow.
> 
> So if you are looking for 3G portability go for it otherwise go for Photon+



please provide me a link for that module.....i mean ebay, itware, or any other retailer......can it be obtained locally? i live in Garia



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, in that case I'd also suggest UMG1831, hope you'll be using 3G, and aware of the 3G Tariffs.
> 
> But if you can't afford 3G Tariff and won't be using 3G then there is no reason to buy this. You can also use 2G on this, but then again speeds will be too slow.
> 
> So if you are looking for 3G portability go for it otherwise go for Photon+





Ishu Gupta said:


> IMO UMG1831 with Vodafone 2G (Some people are getting 3G speeds on 2G) or BSNL 3G is the way to go.



i just hate BSNL!!


----------



## Skud (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

I am using BSNL EVDO for the past 3 years, speeds vary wildly, but at least it works compared to Reliance, Tata, Airtel etc. And its unlimited. I have downloaded almost *2TB* since start with this so that would probably give you some insight. These days I generally get a connection speed around 1 Mbps, so no complaints.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Anyway, leave Photon, go with UMG1831, as you are looking for universal thing, and it'll be future proof. And as you have said above, you have so many SIM cards, so you can use whichever gives you good speed.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

i get good speed from Airtel, DoCoMo and Vodafone at my place........please provide me a link for that device


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



sammy_cool said:


> i just hate BSNL!!



Don't 

We are getting 3G speeds on 2G plans at BSNL.

Vodafone 3G is just best, but tariffs are high.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



Skud said:


> I am using BSNL EVDO for the past 3 years, speeds vary wildly, but at least it works compared to Reliance, Tata, Airtel etc. And its unlimited. I have downloaded almost *2TB* since start with this so that would probably give you some insight. These days I generally get a connection speed around 1 Mbps, so no complaints.



u live in Kolkata???????


----------



## Skud (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Currently stationed at Patna...


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Anyway, leave Photon, go with UMG1831, as you are looking for universal thing, and it'll be future proof. And as you have said above, you have so many SIM cards, so you can use whichever gives you good speed.



will i get TATA PHOTON+ like speed, if i use GSM sim cards with UMG1831 ????


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

UMG 1831 | eBay



sammy_cool said:


> will i get TATA PHOTON+ like speed, if i use GSM sim cards with UMG1831 ????



That can't be said.

I get around 256kbps @ office (Located near Camac Street)

I get approx .22mbps @ home using Vodafone 2G. (Tollygunge)

Around 1mbps to 1.5mbps @ BSNL 3G.

Approx 2-3mbps @ Vodafone 3G.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



sammy_cool said:


> will i get TATA PHOTON+ like speed, if i use GSM sim cards with UMG1831 ????


The device won't matter much. It depends most on signal quality and the provider.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

anyone please provide me a link for that device


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



sammy_cool said:


> anyone please provide me a link for that device





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> UMG 1831 | eBay



10chars.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

thanks all


----------



## sygeek (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Anyone ever tried BSNL EVDO? I'd love a review about it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



sygeek said:


> anyone ever tried bsnl evdo? I'd love a review about it.





skud said:


> i am using bsnl evdo for the past 3 years, speeds vary wildly, but at least it works compared to reliance, tata, airtel etc. And its unlimited. I have downloaded almost *2tb* since start with this so that would probably give you some insight. These days i generally get a connection speed around 1 mbps, so no complaints.



                   .


----------



## sygeek (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Oh..That's great. The problem is I don't really know anyone using BSNL EVDO here, and thus the hesitation. Their service varies widely from place to place. Some people get humongous speeds while some are stuck at GPRS-like speed.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

That's the problem with EVDO. BSNL people say having a mobile tower nearby helps in getting good speeds. In Kolkata at my home, my EVDO simply couldn't connect to any tower and I also get very poor speeds in Micromax 2G modem with BSNL SIM. However, it works like a charm at my native place in Tamluk. So before getting EVDO you really need to know whether at your locality it works or not.

Otherwise it is really really good.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



Skud said:


> That's the problem with EVDO. BSNL people say having a mobile tower nearby helps in getting good speeds. In Kolkata at my home, my EVDO simply couldn't connect to any tower and I also get very poor speeds in Micromax 2G modem with BSNL SIM. However, it works like a charm at my native place in Tamluk. So before getting EVDO you really need to know whether at your locality it works or not.
> 
> Otherwise it is really really good.



i'm still reluctant to buy that UMG1831 from ebay as krishnendu bro suggested. Can u please tell me, how good is that micromax USB modem that u r using?


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Speed as per 2G standard is OK for browsing, not so OK for downloading, and you can forget about torrents. BTW, what's your requirements?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



sammy_cool said:


> i'm still reluctant to buy that UMG1831 from ebay as krishnendu bro suggested. Can u please tell me, how good is that micromax USB modem that u r using?


This looks dependable. But its 3400 there.
3G Modem Store- Buy 3G Modems in India-Buy 3G Datacards in India-USB 3G Modem-EDGE/GPRS/HSDPA/UMTS

Get it locally if you want.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



Ishu Gupta said:


> This looks dependable. But its 3400 there.
> 3G Modem Store- Buy 3G Modems in India-Buy 3G Datacards in India-USB 3G Modem-EDGE/GPRS/HSDPA/UMTS
> 
> Get it locally if you want.



thanks! But, why does they all have that T-mobile branding?



Skud said:


> Speed as per 2G standard is OK for browsing, not so OK for downloading, and you can forget about torrents. BTW, what's your requirements?



i have a humble requirement of good browsing speed and interoperability!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Huawei belongs to T-Mobiles AFAIK.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



sammy_cool said:


> i have a humble requirement of good browsing speed and interoperability!




Then go with what other members are suggesting.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

I'm still searching for it in local stores!


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

I have used tata phonton +, as others have mentioned, its speeds are pathetic, you get roughly around 256kbps, which is just about enough for browsing, but not good for the money you pay.
I have also used the Docomo wifi hub, the speeds are good but the device and the plans itself are pretty expensive...

I also have a Micromax MMX 310G universal hub, you can read its review here: Micromax MMX310G review
Also, here is the review for the Huawei E1550 USB modem, which I feel is better than the  Micromax one... Huawei E1550 USB modem review

btw, hope you know about the BSNL 3G trick.....still works at some places...


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

As i said before, i'm still hunting for an unlocked modem at the local stores. They are advising to go with Beetel USB modems!


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

what happened to the eBay option? Even I got mine off ebay..


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



rajan1311 said:


> what happened to the eBay option? Even I got mine off ebay..



apprehensive about that....actually my dad is...he's obviously going to pay, as i'm still a jobless student!!!!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Soo whats the end result - 

Tata Photon
BSNL EVDO
BSNL 3G
Vodphone
Idea
3rd party usb+sim cards on 2G

I want one too and live near BSNL tower....I want signal in rainy days too


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

Ok, after reading whole the thread, I'm putting my suggestion by preference...

1. UMG 1831 + 3G SIM(Vodafone / BSNL). If 3G can be afforded, otherwise...
2. Tata Photon+


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

My dad is still apprehensive about the UMG 1831 ebay deal. So, i have decided upon the micromax USB Modem, can't remember the exact model name/number. It's white in colour and the packaging is yellow/white. It's max speed is 7.2 Mbps and supports memory card upto 16 GB :'(

The dealer quoted 2.5k...i have to bargain with that


----------



## diagus (Jun 28, 2011)

*good 3g/gprs modem needed*

want good 3g/gprs unlocked modem under 2000

which one is good i see idea netsetter unlocked selling at 1500 ebay
and also is micromax 3g  modem good


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: good 3g/gprs modem needed*

I bought Huawei E1831 21mbps ....its good and future proof for now..

It also have memory card slot and wifi receiver

Its market price is around Rs.2800


----------



## diagus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: good 3g/gprs modem needed*

well that a little costly


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: good 3g/gprs modem needed*

but in this u can use any simcard of your choice...and its future proof for next 5 years atleast


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: good 3g/gprs modem needed*

agree with sujoy P .... did u manage to use wifi ?

OP @ u can go with idea as well as i have used many simcards with it and it works just fine


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: good 3g/gprs modem needed*

nope will try...actually my BSNL broadband started working soo my huwei is in sleep mode

I will check definitely


----------



## flirtyhk143 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: good 3g/gprs modem needed*

u should take airtel broadband it is having nice speed


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 5, 2011)

*New Unlocked Data Card*

I want to buy a unlocked data card online (ebay preferred). I have shortlisted Huawei E173 and Huawei E1750. Is there any other option for me having download speed 7.2 mbps and upload speed 5.76 mbps? Do these cards have any known issues?


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: ** All USB EVDO/HSDPA (3.5G) data cards/modems discussions here ***

All right, I have created a general thread for EVDO/HSDPA Datacard queries.


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 5, 2011)

This one looks nice too - HUAWEI O2 E1752CU 3G MOBILE BROADBAND DONGLE


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 5, 2011)

BSNL EVDO card is best deal.. 3.2mbps unlimited @ Rs 750 + tax.. Go for it, if your tower supports 3G and is within 4-5 kms.

*bsnl.co.in/service/internet_on_cdma.htm


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



Ishu Gupta said:


> Huawei belongs to T-Mobiles AFAIK.



what??? Huawei is chinese .. independent.. it sells modems to all operators, tmobile , orange, bsnl, idea etc.


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 5, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> BSNL EVDO card is best deal.. 3.2mbps unlimited @ Rs 750 + tax.. Go for it, if your tower supports 3G and is within 4-5 kms.


EVDO works on 3G tower? Are you sure? CDMA and GSM works on different frequencies I guess.


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2011)

Instead of using the word 3G, it is better to use UMTS/HSDPA for GSM and EVDO for CDMA.

3G is a generic term which comprises of 3rd generation technologies. Better to be specific.


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 14, 2011)

I lost my 3g data card. Now I am thinking of getting reliance net connect b+, used it. It is definitely more reliable then BSNL 3G.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> I lost my 3g data card. Now I am thinking of getting reliance net connect b+, used it. It is definitely more reliable then BSNL 3G.



very true , even i've experienced this that evdo is much more reliable than 3g(hspa)


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 14, 2011)

Firstly i want to say that a wireless provider has got different reception/service in diff areas. You just can decide a providers quality on the basis of your region. In my hometown (Patna), i use Photon+ and i easily get approx 1mbps speeds. But @ bhopal, where i currently live, it sucks. There Reliance B+ does well. With 799 UL plan @ 512kbps, i get DL speeds upto 70KB/s, and thats commendable. Plus if everything fails, Reliance has introduced a latest plan of 3G, 101 RC (3GB). Thats way way cheaper than all providers!!  One more example is my friend lives in Uttarakhand, and he gets 3G speeds @ 2G RC in docomo !!  
plus, reliance NetConnect service gives u free roaming while photon+ charges you for it. All over, none is perfect. My advice is Choose as per your region. GL


----------



## nims11 (Jul 14, 2011)

bought MTS Mblaze few days ago after years of poor BSNL service.
the signal is good at home. although the dialer for windows is quite annoying and automatically opens up a browser with the MTS page, its good. max download speed reaches 80 K/s and upload 50K/s.
configuring it for Arch Linux was quite a hassle as they only provided drivers in .deb and .rpm.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2011)

nims11 said:


> bought MTS Mblaze few days ago after years of poor BSNL service.
> the signal is good at home. although the dialer for windows is quite annoying and automatically opens up a browser with the MTS page, its good. max download speed reaches 80 K/s and upload 50K/s.
> configuring it for Arch Linux was quite a hassle as they only provided drivers in .deb and .rpm.



where do you stay , i get speed's in excess of 128 KB/sec d/l in ratu road.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ lalpur. I had also tested Photon+ and max speed was 30 K/s !! i would have gone for BSNL evdo but the signal is nil in my house.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2011)

nims11 said:


> ^^ lalpur. I had also tested Photon+ and max speed was 30 K/s !! i would have gone for BSNL evdo but the signal is nil in my house.



when it comes to our city, MTS is A Step Ahead 
i'm waiting for MTS to launch post paid , then i'll port out to MTS


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 17, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> One more example is my friend lives in Uttarakhand, and he gets 3G speeds @ 2G RC in docomo !!
> plus, reliance NetConnect service gives u free roaming while photon+ charges you for it.


BSNL also had same 3G in 2G plan error earlier but they fixed it!  I hate BSNL now!

I am not onto too much downloading now so, using Rs 500 plan on Reliance broadband+ which gives me 1800 minutes for 30 days. 
Reliance may not have speed of BSNL 3G but it's very reliable. I get download speeds ~ 70 kB/s and upload speeds 40kB/s (much better than BSNL ~28 kB/s).


----------



## akash22 (Jul 25, 2011)

hey guys did anybody here used the aircel 3g dongle with unlimited 3g plan @1275?
i m luking to buy this aftr getting into a college nxt month. any user sugestions


----------



## ranadive (Sep 5, 2011)

Universal USB sticks are in the the range of 2.0k-2.5k. The easiest way around is to get a Huawei/zte USB stick and crack it. I have tried Huawei E1550 (Idea) and ZTE MF 631 (Docomo) successfully.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2011)

*DONT BUY TATA Docomo - ZTE MF 631 dongle.*
*www.iampleasant.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/ZTE-MF631.jpg
*4.bp.blogspot.com/-zi8B29VDH2M/TcACq1lCLyI/AAAAAAAAABU/vQ2ZnQFNdfo/s400/mf+631.JPG
that p.o.s has stopped working after 4-5months of usage.
And TATA's dehati trained CC has yet to replace it since original complaint on 24th of August.

Just buy a normal USB data card, never this fancy piece of crap


----------



## jpattnaik (Sep 5, 2011)

Dear friends,
I need a little help on Micromax MMX310G data card (unlocked). I purchased this one around one year ago. The USSD function to check the balance was not present at that time in the modem. The newer versions of MMX 310G have this feature. Is there any way I can flash this modem to get USSD function? if yes, please provide me the flash file and the procedure to do it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dreatica (Sep 10, 2011)

For my lappy requirement, I need to buy a USB modem based connection in Delhi. Which one you guys suggest for USB modem, and which service provider to go for? Tata, Reliance net connect+, MTS ? Almost all are providing same plans like 1000rs for 10/12/15gb which suits my budget and GB limit. Any suggestions digitians abt speed/quality. 

Also, heard a lot of good reviews abt MTNL 3G in Delhi, I can also buy Hawaei Modem, and MTNL 4.5k 3G plan ? Thanks.

Anyone ?? Bump


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 10, 2011)

EVDO Data card suggestion needed !


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 10, 2011)

eagle_y2j said:


> EVDO Data card suggestion needed !



Please mention budget, approx monthly usage and type of usage.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Please mention budget, approx monthly usage and type of usage.



2.5k

Unlimited usages and downloads 
Should work with linux


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 17, 2011)

*Photon+ charges for roaming? *
As per their website - 
*Free all-India Roaming
You can enjoy free roaming across more than 100 cities in India wherever Tata Photon Plus is available
Automatic switch over to speeds up to 153.6 Kbps (Tata Photon Whiz Speeds) in non-Tata Photon Plus regions.
*



dashing.sujay said:


> Firstly i want to say that a wireless provider has got different reception/service in diff areas. You just can decide a providers quality on the basis of your region. In my hometown (Patna), i use Photon+ and i easily get approx 1mbps speeds. But @ bhopal, where i currently live, it sucks. There Reliance B+ does well. With 799 UL plan @ 512kbps, i get DL speeds upto 70KB/s, and thats commendable. Plus if everything fails, Reliance has introduced a latest plan of 3G, 101 RC (3GB). Thats way way cheaper than all providers!!  One more example is my friend lives in Uttarakhand, and he gets 3G speeds @ 2G RC in docomo !!
> plus, reliance NetConnect service gives u free roaming while photon+ charges you for it. All over, none is perfect. My advice is Choose as per your region. GL


----------



## dreatica (Sep 17, 2011)

dreatica said:


> For my lappy requirement, I need to buy a USB modem based connection in Delhi. Which one you guys suggest for USB modem, and which service provider to go for? Tata, Reliance net connect+, MTS ? Almost all are providing same plans like 1000rs for 10/12/15gb which suits my budget and GB limit. Any suggestions digitians abt speed/quality.
> 
> Also, heard a lot of good reviews abt MTNL 3G in Delhi, I can also buy Hawaei Modem, and MTNL 4.5k 3G plan ? Thanks.
> 
> Anyone ?? Bump



Can someone suggest me on this ?


----------



## nims11 (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ as said by many others, it depends on your area, which provider will be good for you specially in care of wireless services. So do some research work in your area, call for demo and then make the decision.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2011)

vidhubhushan said:


> *Photon+ charges for roaming? *
> As per their website -
> *Free all-India Roaming
> You can enjoy free roaming across more than 100 cities in India wherever Tata Photon Plus is available
> ...



The roaming charge existed as my friend used it (an year ago). May be it has been removed now. Sorry for not being update. Thnx for informing.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 18, 2011)

nothing is to sorry friend, afaik, they don't have any since december 2010 when my friend got it.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello guys,
 I live in pune, want to get a usb connection. Which is good? Iam a regular downloader. mts or photon +

mts
1k unlimited
15gb >3.2 mbps
later> 256kbps

tata photon +
1k unlimited
5gb> 3.2mbps
later> 153kbps(whiz speed)

ofcourse it depends on area but any idea. They give demos at my flat?


----------



## akash22 (Sep 18, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Hello guys,
> I live in pune, want to get a usb connection. Which is good? Iam a regular downloader. mts or photon +
> 
> mts
> ...



TATA photon does gives demos at your own place but don't know bout mts


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh nice i'll check with both mts and photon, will post about the details 
Thanks...


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 2, 2011)

BSNL's EVDO 2.4Mbps data card is f^%$*@g awesome. I am getting around 250-280kBps down-link. At 750 rupees, BSNL just pwns every single company out there.


----------



## rishitells (Oct 2, 2011)

I was searching for the best available wireless net connection in Delhi and came across the MTNL 3G Data Card, which has pretty attractive tariff plans (Rs. 650 for 2 GB, 850 for 5 GB!). Is there anyone using it? I heard that MTNL after sale service is quiet poor. But looking at the product, it seems quiet impressive, and it has the cheapest tariffs, too! Should I go for it? and if anyone having it, can u tell what all will I require to buy it? Since I am from Outside Delhi and studying here, so no permanent address in Delhi.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Oct 2, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> BSNL's EVDO 2.4Mbps data card is f^%$*@g awesome. I am getting around 250-280kBps down-link. At 750 rupees, BSNL just pwns every single company out there.



UP link speed ??
and your location (if u don't mind sharing)


----------



## Minion (Oct 6, 2011)

*Need A 3g usb modem under 2000*

hi friends i need a 3g usb modem with good signal strength and should be fast


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Need A 3g usb modem under 2000*

Check these out:

Buy Alcatel X090 3G Data Card at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Buy Micromax 3G Data Card - MMX 310G at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## Minion (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Need A 3g usb modem under 2000*

Rajnusker,But they are of 3.6Mbps I am looking for 7.2Mbps one Sorry I have not mentioned that Any model from Huawie.


----------



## Anish (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Need A 3g usb modem under 2000*

Here you go..

Micromax 352G

Alcatel one touch x220

Both these cards meet the requirements mentioned by you* till now*


----------



## Minion (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Need A 3g usb modem under 2000*

Anish,Does Alcatel worthy I am not going  to buy Micromax as My brother is using it and facing trouble modem does not get detected even after installing driver this problem occurs randomly So any suggestion from Huawei


----------



## sumit05 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Need A 3g usb modem under 2000*

Go for Huawei E173 3G USB Modem Stick 7.2MBPS.

BRAND NEW HUAWEI E173 3G USB DATA CARD MODEM HSDPA HSUPA 7.2 MBPS VIDEO CALL | eBay


----------



## Minion (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Need A 3g usb modem under 2000*

Thanks sumit what is difference between E173 and E122 ?Again do you use E173 how is signal quality and speed.


----------



## Anish (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Need A 3g usb modem under 2000*

Honestly saying, I have no idea about both (alcatel and micromax). One of my friends use Huawei 3G modem (not sure of the model number, I will update it after asking the model num) but gets average speed(I tried it). May be in your area, it will work fast. BTW what SP are you preferring?


----------



## diagus (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Need A 3g usb modem under 2000*

i have a huawei E173 and using edge with it since no 3g in our area  

modem speed depends on range and how much congested the network is
and if he signal is less modem gets heated up   
i used 2 sim one with 97% signal reception modem didnt heated
but while on 10% signal modem got hot



Alcatel X220s VS Huawei E173 - Review & Pictorial Guide
Alcatel X220s VS Huawei E173 - Review & Pictorial Guide - DesiDime, India's Shopping Community for Best Deals


----------



## Minion (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Need A 3g usb modem under 2000*

@Anish What do you mean by SP?

@diagus What speed you are getting please suggest me any other 3g modem from your experience.


----------



## sumit05 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Need A 3g usb modem under 2000*



Minion said:


> Thanks sumit what is difference between E173 and E122 ?Again do you use E173 how is signal quality and speed.



Ya i use it with BSNL 3G.I get speed around 1~2 mbps,its the best go get it.

Huawei modems r the best among others


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks diagus,sumit05,Anish,rajnusker

Yesterday I bought a Huwaie E173 for 1650 and it has awesome built quality has good signal quality even that bundled software is good thanks you all my friend who help me to find my first 3g modem.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 11, 2011)

can anyone please share the 2g and 3g plans of BSNL?
and that 2g hack works now?


----------



## swapyworld (Dec 7, 2011)

can we make voice/video calls while using 3g network on Huawei UMG 1831 or Huawei E182E?
any suggetions?


----------



## Neo (Feb 8, 2012)

Which is the best Wireless Router/Modem+Router for BSNL EVDO?


----------



## Debojyoti Das (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello friends,

I just wanted to ask if anyone of you are using the AirTel 3G USB Modem. If so which one? How's the service? Is it working with Windows 7 64Bit? How fast is  the 3G?

Thanks in advance?


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

^^download speed comes around 600kbps in day and reaches 800 kbps or above at night.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 11, 2012)

Here they capped download speed to 200 kb/s max


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

Guys please help me.


royal.tarun said:


> Which is the best Wireless Router/Modem+Router for BSNL EVDO?


My budget is 2.5k . I'm thinking of buying D Link DSL 2750u.  Is it good .or. more importantly  does it support BSNL EVDO? And. How much range does it have? 
Also tell me if I got other options?


----------



## ajitdash (Feb 22, 2012)

guys i would like to request you to take a look at bsnl's evdo wireless data terminal which offers internet access upto 2.4 mbps and its all india roaming..currently am using it..

and one thing more,i would like to seek suggestions from you people in buying a compatible wifi router for my dongle and its model is ZTE AC8700..theres a router in my idea,which is D'link DWR 131..i dont know if it supports my dongle..so kindly suggest me..


----------



## ajitdash (Feb 22, 2012)

heyy tarun,i am too finding the same thing..da model dlinkdsl-2750u does supports usb 3g adapter connection but da dlink customer care agents suggests me to go for the dwr 131 model..kindly infrm me abt ur purchase


----------



## pramudit (Feb 23, 2012)

almost all data card will give you same speed.... the difference will be in signal strength and ping might differ by 0-10ms...


----------



## ajitdash (Feb 23, 2012)

ya pramudit i agree with you..but bsnl evdo is convinient..its all india roaming and its unlimited plan is 750..downspeeds crosses 250kbps in night time and in day tym its alwys around 150kbps..dat to when speedtest.net shows down speed 0.25 m/bits..


----------



## pramudit (Feb 24, 2012)

ohhh sorry, i forgot to add 3g.... 3g and EVDO are different tech.....


----------



## ajitdash (Feb 24, 2012)

pramudit..its kk..bt can u suggest me some router regarding to my need..


----------



## pramudit (Feb 25, 2012)

You can check out asus wl-330n3g or tp link tl-mr3420... Both support data card, but do check for evdo before purchase......

Asus wl-330n3g dont have lan port... If you want cheap router than check out smc smc7901w-bra2, it has 1 lan port while tp-link one has 4 lan port....

Asus wl-330n3g dont have lan port... If you want cheap router than check out smc smc7901w-bra2, it has 1 lan port while tp-link one has 4 lan port....


----------



## ajitdash (Feb 27, 2012)

ok pramudit..thanxx for the suggestion..i will check it out..


----------



## utkarsh73 (Mar 14, 2012)

I need a data card urgently and I m with two options

Micromax 352G
Huawei 303C

Which is better?? Their prices are almost similar.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

^^I would suggest to go for huewei.
they are oem for many 3g service provider and very well known brand.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Mar 22, 2012)

I already bought Huawei 303c from flipkart. Superfast delivery(bought for the first time). I am trying to use Aircel sim card in it but it does not connects properly. But I think its network problem because when I use in phone, same problem occurs.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

^Aircel data services are worst of all operators in country.
Get Airtel / Vodafone for good 2g/3g experience.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^Aircel data services are worst of all operators *in country*.
> Get Airtel / Vodafone for good 2g/3g experience.



Don't say that ever for any wireless service. None is bad everywhere and none is good everywhere.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

I can say that actually.
I have used airtel and vodafone several times on the move in states of up and delhi and manage to get avg speeds of 20-30 kbps on 2g while i have never seen aircel crossing above 7kbps.
I believe in practice rather than theory.!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> I can say that actually.
> I have used airtel and vodafone several times on the move in states of up and delhi and manage to get avg speeds of 20-30 kbps on 2g while i have never seen aircel crossing above 7kbps.
> I believe in practice rather than theory.!



You can say for circles you have used but not for pan India as any wireless service greatly varies from place to place. I have used Aircel and got speeds good enough to leave Airtel in dust.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

In how many circles you have used it.
After using it in 3 -4 circles i think i am in quite good position to frame a general idea about the service of a particular telecom operator.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> In how many circles you have used it.
> After using it in 3 -4 circles i think i am in quite good position to frame a general idea about the service of a particular telecom operator.



Airtel- Bihar, UP, Delhi, M.P, Karnatka, Maharashtra, A.P (just name it)
Reliance- M.P., U.P, Delhi, Bihar, Haryana.
Aircel- Bihar, M.P.
Idea- M.P.
Voda- M.P.

_Generalising_ here is not good.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

Still from my experience i can tell Airtel and Voda data services are far better than Aircel.

Ya.Generalizing will not be good.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 9, 2012)

I am from mumbai. Normally i use internet on mobile phone with 98 rupees unlimited usage package of docomo, aircel etc.  i m planning to buy a new android tablet for myself, but the thing is that most of the cheap tablets can only be used usb 3g dongle. Hence im in need of a new datacard.

Which is the cheap and best usb datacard in market that can be used with any gsm card with monthly gprs pack


----------



## utkarsh73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Still from my experience i can tell Airtel and Voda data services are far better than Aircel.
> 
> Ya.Generalizing will not be good.



My friend uses Aircel in East UP circle(98 unlimited) and gets constant download speed of 30-35kbps. At that same place airtel struggles to go beyond 15kbps. Although as much as I have seen, Vodafone is good almost everywhere but they are the most expensive.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 9, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> I am from mumbai. Normally i use internet on mobile phone with 98 rupees unlimited usage package of docomo, aircel etc.  i m planning to buy a new android tablet for myself, but the thing is that most of the cheap tablets can only be used usb 3g dongle. Hence im in need of a new datacard.
> 
> Which is the cheap and best usb datacard in market that can be used with any gsm card with monthly gprs pack


I would recommend this one:
Flipkart: D-Link DWM-156 HSUPA 3.75G USB Adapter: Datacard
Though this is still a cheaper and decent option.One of my relative uses this:
Flipkart: Micromax 310G: Datacard


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks sujeet

my main use of this data card will be used with Andorid tablets and laptop..

I want to use it with any of the 2g sim card from market with 98 rs unlimited GPRS pack..

Please suggest some card from huawei also, and what hack can we do..


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 14, 2012)

AFAIK these  data cards are backward compatible and can be used with both 2G And 3G SIM.
Try this:Flipkart: Huawei E303C: Datacard
This is quite popular now and supports
HSUPA, HSDPA, *EDGE, GPRS, GSM*, WCDMA.
Will solve your problem.
You dont need any hack.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 25, 2012)

can any one hrere have a price list of the datacard available in the market

ad how much that e303 will cost


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> can any one hrere have a price list of the datacard available in the market
> 
> ad how much that e303 will cost



I was at Lammy Road yesterday and saw a BSNL or Beetel? unlocked 3G Modem for 1850/-
For shop address check my DLink Router sales thread image.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 7, 2012)

who is the OEM of TATA PHOTON?

Also cannot decide between MICROMAX MMX353 & BEETEL MF190.


----------



## montsa007 (May 9, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> who is the OEM of TATA PHOTON?
> 
> Also cannot decide between MICROMAX MMX353 & BEETEL MF190.



Huawei (Mostly)

Better purchase a Huawei modem rather than Beetel or Micromax.
I saw a guy on ebay selling Huawei modems for 1100 bucks with 7.2Mbps DL speed limits. I know we haven't reached that barrier, but its good to be future ready, besides if you buy a 3.6Mbps modem you may be capped to 3.6Mbps even when an upper hand is available.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 9, 2012)

^^ thanks. Can u suggest a model no from Huawei. Pls provide the link of that Ebay seller.


----------



## montsa007 (May 9, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^^ thanks. Can u suggest a model no from Huawei. Pls provide the link of that Ebay seller.



Seller - eBay My World - mumbai_magic
Modem E1751 (I had bought this one for 1310/- incl. shipping via Bluedart)

Seller ships in 2 business days so you have to bear with him.

If you plan to use the usb modem in an external device, make sure the external device is compatible with the modem (Had to check if this modem is compatible with TP Link MR3020 as I share the internet between my gadgets)


----------



## devx (May 20, 2012)

I'm fed-of using AIRTEL 2G, so going to buy BSNL EVDO @ 750 UL, i know there are lot of disadv. and no stable speeds but it's the last choice because in my locality nothing works except BSNL/AIRTEL landline (Both gives bad service in here ) & unfortunately no more new connection can be made.

- AIRTEL LL service is worst in my area.
- I applied for BSNL bb & after *4 months* finally i got an final answer from DGP that no new conn. is possible in my area.

Talking about 3G., here only IDEA 3g is at good signal strength, but what i need is max. downloading, i'll go to BSNL CSC tomorrow to call someone for demo at home.

If i took EVDO i'll miss my OL CS1.6+ low torrent  

*{EVDO user please mention your speeds along with signal strength}*


----------



## MegaMind (May 26, 2012)

Guys, i have a query.. 

I'm using BSNL BB UL750 plan.. I always need to connect to internet manually each time i power on my system.. 

The BSNL modem gone kaput last week, so ordered Dlink DSL 2750U router.. Will this work w/o any issues with my BB connection?


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Guys, i have a query..
> 
> I'm using BSNL BB UL750 plan.. I always need to connect to internet manually each time i power on my system..
> 
> The BSNL modem gone kaput last week, so ordered Dlink DSL 2750U router.. Will this work w/o any issues with my BB connection?


Yes.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 26, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Guys, i have a query..
> 
> I'm using BSNL BB UL750 plan.. I always need to connect to internet manually each time i power on my system..
> 
> The BSNL modem gone kaput last week, so ordered Dlink DSL 2750U router.. Will this work w/o any issues with my BB connection?



Me using the same plan ULD750 on DSL-2730U. No problems faced till now.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 28, 2012)

hi

can anyone let me know what if purchased this item:
Huawei E303C 3G USB Data Card video calling

the plans for low cost for 2-5GB/Month required.. not more than 3gb generally
 and  in state AP circle please  that too near Vijayawada(coastal AP)do  remember..

thank you all for valued information posted....

i dropped not to go for new MTS as they have only ZTE based data card max 3.6mb and ul1.8mb....

thanks again
vish


----------



## doom2010 (Jun 30, 2012)

U can go for Huawei E352.
I think its better than E303c...
Check out the specification.

Link:Huawei E352 3G usb modem Data Card 14 Mbps 352 14.4 Mbps Latest, Original | eBay

As i also think to buy for my friend.


----------



## Minion (Jul 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Still from my experience i can tell Airtel and Voda data services are far better than Aircel.
> 
> Ya.Generalizing will not be good.









But they are expensive too.



SuperH3art said:


> I am from mumbai. Normally i use internet on mobile phone with 98 rupees unlimited usage package of docomo, aircel etc.  i m planning to buy a new android tablet for myself, but the thing is that most of the cheap tablets can only be used usb 3g dongle. Hence im in need of a new datacard.
> 
> Which is the cheap and best usb datacard in market that can be used with any gsm card with monthly gprs pack



Get huwaie E173.


----------



## chethanr (Jul 14, 2012)

I want to have internet connection via USB modem and I prefer 2G for now. The USB modem should also support 3G. I'm located in Udupi, Karnataka. Pls guide.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 21, 2012)

I am looking for a Datacard which will work with SIM Card , 2G and 3G internet. Currently using Vodafone Rs 101 1 month 1GB 2G net.

A friend of mine has a D-Link data card , sorry i didn't note down the model no., it also has a Micro SD card slot. 

Will use in Durgapur , West Bengal.

Huawei E303C 3G USB Data Card looks good on Flipkart.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 21, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^Aircel data services are worst of all operators in country.
> Get Airtel / Vodafone for good 2g/3g experience.



Honestly I get over 20kBps speed on Aircel 2g 98 plan.. And the interesting fact is its UNLIMITED.


@everybody Guys pls tell me which make Tata Photon CDMA uses.. I mean the company they get the modem from like Huawei, ZTE, etc..


----------



## funskar (Jul 21, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> @everybody Guys pls tell me which make Tata Photon CDMA uses.. I mean the company they get the modem from like Huawei, ZTE, etc..



Now they provide olive modems..


----------



## devx (Jul 25, 2012)

devx said:


> I'm fed-of using AIRTEL 2G, so going to buy BSNL EVDO @ 750 UL, i know there are lot of disadv. and no stable speeds but it's the last choice because in my locality nothing works except BSNL/AIRTEL landline (Both gives bad service in here ) & unfortunately no more new connection can be made.
> 
> - AIRTEL LL service is worst in my area.
> - I applied for BSNL bb & after *4 months* finally i got an final answer from DGP that no new conn. is possible in my area.
> ...



Ahh..as heard of EVDO performance i suffered same and THUMPS DOWN for it. I read so many reviews of it still want to check if it might be working here.

First., it was not available in any exchange of Bhopal., so i purchased new in black and paid 1500/- (Postpaid) same as what i have to pay genuinely  and it got activated in 2 days and then BSNL EVOD started it's genuine nature to dominate customers's with it's fluctuating behavior and not going above 30-40 kbps download rate even with 4 signal strength., after 3-4 days usage i called the BSNL and got nothing much useful in hand & i gave it to friend to use and that idiot made my device dead i don't know how but he did and device is useless  so after 1 month i was suppose to receive bill from BSNL as it was on prepaid conn. but nothing i got yet.

Overall bad exp.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 28, 2012)

Too many dongles with same features...

1. Huawei E1750C 3G Data Card 7.2Mbps 3G USB Modem, Auto APN, AIRCEL Logo,White | eBay

2. Huawei E173 3G Data Card 7.2Mbps 3G USB Modem, Auto APN, Huawei Logo,White | eBay

3. Huawei E1731 3G Data Card 7.2Mbps 2G/3G USB Modem, Auto APN, Airtel Logo, White | eBay

4. Huawei E303C | Datacard | Flipkart.com

All of these have almost same features but with diff. price.

Which one to consider..?? Any reviews and ideas..??


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm using Tata Photon+ and not satisfied. I hardly get 256kbps, and when I called them, the girl on the phone said "Sir, it's upto 3.1mbps,", I said, "I know that, but does that ever reaches?? I went many places but never get that speed". She says "Sir, it clearly says 3.1mbps, so if you are getting 256kbps then the dongle is working fine and we can't take any complaint".



Do You Know I Also Had This Problem...Then After Getting Angry With Their Speed,I Bought MICROMAX 3G MODEM...Here I Can Get upto 3.1mbps in just rs 8 for 1 day in aircel.....!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah I can understand but that was given from office.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 29, 2012)

mitraark said:


> i am looking for a datacard which will work with sim card , 2g and 3g internet. Currently using vodafone rs 101 1 month 1gb 2g net.
> 
> A friend of mine has a d-link data card , sorry i didn't note down the model no., it also has a micro sd card slot.
> 
> ...



go for micromax mmx310g 3g usb modem.....



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Too many dongles with same features...
> 
> 1. Huawei E1750C 3G Data Card 7.2Mbps 3G USB Modem, Auto APN, AIRCEL Logo,White | eBay
> 
> ...



Go for Huawei E303C Datacard (White)...!


----------



## chethanr (Jul 30, 2012)

I just bought Huawei E303C from FlipCart and used Vodafone 2G (rs 95/mo). It works like charm....     

Opened Modem box incerted sim and plugged into PC, clicked on run set-up and then clicked on Connect.
No drivers needed and no hassle. It detects network and connection automatically. Good  interface panel . very happy with it!!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for your views guys


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 30, 2012)

I am using idea netsetter E1732 modem locked with idea. I am getting max 5.6 to 5.8 mbps . Anybody noticed max 7.2mbps with this modem?


----------



## vkattunga (Aug 6, 2012)

hi

the difference of price reflects in these criteria
check them





vish


----------



## chetnan (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi,

I suggest you to go for 3G if you need high speed and go for TATA photon+ if you need normal speed.

Thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 7, 2012)

With the 3G Tariffs being pocket Friendly ofcourse I'm looking for 3G Solution only.

Well I use Vodafone 3G on my LG Optimus One, but looking for a dongle as I'm planning to ditch my BSNL UL750 @ 512kbps.

And as per my experience MTS is much better than Tata Photon+. I have TP+ (Got it from office), so I know how it is


----------



## kovidr (Aug 15, 2012)

*Wifi router with support for 3g data card?*

Now i am looking for a wifi router which supports a 3g usb data card .
I am going to buy huawaei E303C ........so i need a wifi router which supports this . I have searched a lot but couldn't find any .

Please tell me the range of the device also.

Also please tell me the performance of E303C


----------



## kovidr (Aug 15, 2012)

Now i am looking for a wifi router which supports a 3g usb data card .
I am going to buy huawaei E303C ........so i need a wifi router which supports this . I have searched a lot but couldn't find any .

Please tell me the range of the device also.

Also please tell me the performance of E303C .


----------



## vkattunga (Aug 17, 2012)

hi
^
checkout the link

Huawei E355 WIFI Data Card, 3G Wifi Data Cards, Wireless Data Cards, Data Card Price - E355 WIFI DONGLE

i think this one is for yu
hope it helps ...

coming to the e 303c .. its best for one of the Huawe

happy surfing...


vish

hi
^
checkout the link

*www.huaweidevice.co.in/Products/MobileBroadband/E355.php

i think this one is for yu
hope it helps ...

coming to the e 303c .. its best for one of the Huawe

happy surfing...


vish

hi

do chekcout

*www.homeshop18.com/netgear-n150-wireless-wgr-614-wifi-router/computer-peripherals/networking-equipment/product:16593309/cid:3299/

*www.homeshop18.com/tp-link-tl-mr3220-n-150mbps-3g-wireless-wifi-router/computer-peripherals/networking-equipment/product:27946351/cid:3299/

vish

*www.pcworld.in/product/review/linksys-e4200-51842011

this can not be neglected...

vish


----------



## ajith025 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi,

i have a tablet with 3g & wifi, mobile with wifi, and a pc. i am having internet connection on pc using modem provided by bsnl. and also using internet on tablet using 3g.

my requirement is that i want to use my tablet as modem through wifi hotspot and want to browse internet through tablet on pc and mobile, and at times i need the internet connection on pc to be accessed by my tablet and mobile. 

If i but this device can i connect from tablet to pc and use internet? and also reverse from pc to tablet? at the same time can i connect my mobile to this wifi network? how many device possible ? is there any limit ? i am buying a router because if anything happen to my existing bsnl modem i dont have to buy a new one again.

TP Link TL-WR740N Router


----------



## vkattunga (Aug 17, 2012)

^

hi

check user guide from their site from download section it helps more... for clarity

vish

*www.tp-link.com.au/Resources/document/TL-WR740N_V4_UG.pdf

this is the link above chet out...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2012)

all of those above looking for way to sharing their 3g connection this is the best option:
TP-LINK TP-Link : TL-MR3220 : 150Mbps Wireless Lite N 3G Router White | Router | Flipkart.com
only issue is recognition of micromax usb 3g modem for which the solution is to simply install latest firmware(confirmed working by 1 user with bsnl new evdo modem too,read 2nd comment).simply plug your 3g usb modem in the back side usb port & with just few clicks you are done.the above model is 150mbps but there is 300mbps version too:
TP-Link : TL-MR3420 : 300Mbps Wireless N 3G Router, Compatible with UMTS/HSPA/EVDO USB modem, - www.deltapage.com


----------



## pankaj. (Aug 17, 2012)

ajith025 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have a tablet with 3g & wifi, mobile with wifi, and a pc. i am having internet connection on pc using modem provided by bsnl. and also using internet on tablet using 3g.
> 
> ...



Hi ajith025,

Which tablet you have ?

thanks


----------



## ajith025 (Aug 18, 2012)

pankaj. said:


> Hi ajith025,
> 
> Which tablet you have ?
> 
> thanks



iberry auxus ax03g




vkattunga said:


> ^
> 
> hi
> 
> ...



thank u.. will check it out... hope it will allow to connect form pc and accept connection to pc.


----------



## mayoorite (Aug 19, 2012)

*Need a wireless internet help*

HI
I need a wireless internet connection for laptop,it could be prepaid or postpaid of any operator (how is BSNL 3g).I can monthly pay upto Rs300-400 for it with good download speed.Monthly usage will between 1-1.5GB.
How is BSNL 3g ?Are their data cards good?Can they offer 2-3mpbs speed?(Jaipur Circle).Or i should buy any other data card like "*Huawei E303C Datacard*".


----------



## pankaj. (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Ajith025

iberry auxus ax03g WOW,

Can u share your ax03g experience with us ?

Which 3G Operator you are using ?

Wifi Tithering allow you to share 3g internet with PC and other device you can find more on google.

thanks


----------



## mayoorite (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Need a wireless internet help*



mayoorite said:


> HI
> I need a wireless internet connection for laptop,it could be prepaid or postpaid of any operator (how is BSNL 3g).I can monthly pay upto Rs300-400 for it with good download speed.Monthly usage will between 1-1.5GB.
> How is BSNL 3g ?Are their data cards good?Can they offer 2-3mpbs speed?(Jaipur Circle).Or i should buy any other data card like "*Huawei E303C Datacard*".



Did nobody know the answer?

please reply.


----------



## Dushie (Aug 20, 2012)

Buy any unlocked modem and go for a service provider that has the best coverage in your area . Most of the service providers are offering good plans costing around Rs 250 to 300 fir 1 gb. What I do usually is that I would go for a prepaid connection to test the services out, in case i don't find them satisfactory I just move to next one. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mkumar (Aug 22, 2012)

Since yesterday morning Huawei in site is DEAD


----------



## mkumar (Aug 24, 2012)

*I need 3 Dongles
*All of them will b using 3g or 2g sim con`s of BSNL.
I found in this thread some body mentioned 21 mbps dongle is it worth buying or should i stick with "E303c" as both of them from Huawei. 
(Both of them are selling @1800/-rs.)
Thx in advance


----------



## mkumar (Aug 30, 2012)

mkumar said:


> *I need 3 Dongles
> *All of them will b using 3g or 2g sim con`s of BSNL.
> I found in this thread some body mentioned 21 mbps dongle is it worth buying or should i stick with "E303c" as both of them from Huawei.
> (Both of them are selling @1800/-rs.)
> Thx in advance


Could any body please reply to my Qstn?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 5, 2012)

Friends,have any one of you used this *MTS MBROWSE CDMA USB Modem*, in KOLKATA?

How about the connectivity and speed of this device + network? 
Again coverage area in KOLKATA required.

Any issues with MTS network in KOLKATA as such?
Please,answer the query if any Forum Friend(prefarably from KOLKATA) has/is using this device(*MTS MBROWSE CDMA USB Modem*)...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 19, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friends,have any one of you used this *MTS MBROWSE CDMA USB Modem*, in KOLKATA?
> 
> How about the connectivity and speed of this device + network?
> Again coverage area in KOLKATA required.
> ...



I've used Vodafone netcruise CDMA modem which uses the MTS CDMA network only. The speed within kolkata is pretty good, you'll get actual speeds of round 100~150 kBps .... however if you move out of kolkata, even to nearby areas the speed will drop drastically. 

So good thing to take if you do not plan to move out of the city much


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 24, 2012)

What's the difference between Huawei E303 and Huawei E303c?

Seems like Huawei E303c supports voice calling or something, which I don't need. Should I go for Huawei E303. It's Rs350 cheaper.

EDIT: Seems like both supports voice call. I can't find any difference.

Huawei E303 3G/2G Data Card 7.2Mbps 3G USB Modem, Auto APN, AIRCEL Logo,White | eBay
Huawei E303C | Datacard | Flipkart.com

EDIT2: Found my answer on this page
Huawei :: Products - Mobile Broadband - Data Cards Features Comparison Sheet

Apparently, the C in Huawei E303c represents 2GB of free cloud account and everything else is the same.


----------



## utkarshj (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*

I am using bsnl broadband (cable connection) . I need a WiFi Modem + Router . my budget is around 2K. plz suggest


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2012)

TP-LINK 150 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router TD-W8951ND | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## Mrinal (Oct 13, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> What's the difference between Huawei E303 and Huawei E303c?
> 
> Seems like Huawei E303c supports voice calling or something, which I don't need. Should I go for Huawei E303. It's Rs350 cheaper.
> 
> ...



I don't think the C is for cloud. 303C and 303(Cloud+) are different. Please refer the product catalog on the left in the link you shared


----------



## Mrinal (Oct 13, 2012)

I wish to know if anyone can help:
I have *huawei 303c* dongle. As I use my sim for using net. Is there *any way I can make and recieve call through PC* when I am using net.

Cheers,
Mrinal


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 10, 2012)

Noob query incoming:
Have no experience with 3g dongles. Will dongle specific packs work on sims in universal/unlocked dongles?
My problem is that only idea 3g is accessible where my hostel is but I don't want to be tethered to one operator neither do I want to pay heavier mobile data tariffs.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 18, 2012)

..bump..

Anybody??


----------



## utkarsh73 (Nov 21, 2012)

Chetan1991 said:


> Noob query incoming:
> Have no experience with 3g dongles. Will dongle specific packs work on sims in universal/unlocked dongles?
> My problem is that only idea 3g is accessible where my hostel is but I don't want to be tethered to one operator neither do I want to pay heavier mobile data tariffs.



What exactly is that dongle specific pack?? As long as you have data balance available on your SIM card, it will work on any unlocked data card. But in some schemes like "Buy idea net setter, recharge it with certain amount and get certain GB free" the pack will be applicable only when you buy the idea net setter. 
But Idea's data card can be unlocked very easily. So if you are getting some good offer in idea you can avail it and then get your data card unlocked to use other service providers.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry I'm completely ignorant about the topic. So there are no recharge packs applicable only to 3g dongles?? If you have to pay the same for data services on a mobile and a dongle what's the advantage of buying dongles?? You can just use your phone!


----------



## utkarsh73 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chetan1991 said:


> Sorry I'm completely ignorant about the topic. So there are no recharge packs applicable only to 3g dongles?? If you have to pay the same for data services on a mobile and a dongle what's the advantage of buying dongles?? You can just use your phone!



Of course you can just use your phone!! But when you use your phone, it gets sort of restricted. I mean when you make a call, the data connection gets disconnected. Continuous data connection drastically reduces battery life. You will have to keep your phone tied to the laptop or desktop which reduces the mobility. Dongle just provides you a medium to use internet without a phone, nothing else.

And if you have a data card you can easily be connected to internet. Also most of them provide the basic functionality of a phone like sending/receiving calls, messages, storing contacts etc.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't ever buy Reliance Net Connect+. Worst Experience.


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 30, 2012)

I am using Airtel broadband. I need a WiFi Modem + Router . my budget is around 2K.
NetGear or T.P Link. currently using Beetel 450TC1 ADSL2+ ROUTER. PLZ SUGGEST


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 1, 2012)

Chetan1991 said:


> Noob query incoming:
> Have no experience with 3g dongles. Will dongle specific packs work on sims in universal/unlocked dongles?
> My problem is that only idea 3g is accessible where my hostel is but I don't want to be tethered to one operator neither do I want to pay heavier mobile data tariffs.



Most of the providers, if not all, provide specific data packs for their network locked data cards, which are comparatively much cheaper than those for prepaid and postpaid sim cards. You can actually get your sim card recharged with a 3G data pack, and use it with an unlocked data card or your mobile.


utkarsh73 said:


> Of course you can just use your phone!! But when you use your phone, it gets sort of restricted. *I mean when you make a call, the data connection gets disconnected*. Continuous data connection drastically reduces battery life. You will have to keep your phone tied to the laptop or desktop which reduces the mobility. Dongle just provides you a medium to use internet without a phone, nothing else.
> 
> And if you have a data card you can easily be connected to internet. Also most of them provide the basic functionality of a phone like sending/receiving calls, messages, storing contacts etc.


It's not the case with 3G. You can actually make or receive a call while using uninterrupted internet. The other drawback of using a phone to connect to internet is that, you won't get the connection speeds, which a data card provides you.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 20, 2012)

ok friends i am lookiing for a new Data card that i can be use with 2g and 3g sim with any of the operator in mumbai

i have finalised some of the below data cards pleae tell me which is the good one

Huawei E3131  Rs. 2269
Huawei E303c Rs. 1675
Micromax 353G Rs. 1627

please suggest me which one is good my budget is around Rs 2000, i like the first one as it has 21 mbps, so in future it might help

someone please reply


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 26, 2012)

What happend why no reply, where are all experts ?


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ 21 mbps may sound good on paper, but the ground realities are much different. IMO, none of the operators are letting you even reach till 7.2 mbps, leave alone getting 21 mbps. I've been using a 3G data card (Lava 720G having a max downlink speed of 7.2 Mbps) for more than a year now on Airtel, but till date, I've been able to get a max speed of 7.1 mbps that too for a split second, else, it hovers around or below 3.5-4 mbps, 99% of the time.
As far as Huawei data cards are concerned, I've seen one with my cousin, and was really disappointed by the interface, which was a web based interface, running on internet explorer, and missed on certain features like voice calling and SMS.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 26, 2012)

So suggest cheap one to use with 2g and 3g sim


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 26, 2012)

IMO, the Huawei E3131 won't be a bad choice, though, the Web based UI may not be functionally good (a personal choice, as I've had a poor experience with the web based interface that sometimes refused to start). Since this particular model supports Voice calling and SMS, I think it's good. Please don't be carried away with it's ability to convert your laptop to a wifi hotspot. Most Intel chips, Centrino N1000 onwards support that through intel's own software (Intel My WiFi).


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 26, 2012)

OK so forget about e3131 suggest some cheap alternatives... i  have used idea netsetter unlocked and it was good


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 26, 2012)

In that case, I've been using a Lava 720G which has discontinued, but it's newer counterpart 730G is still available for ~1.5K and is a good device with all the features (sans good software support from Lava), though the bundled software is good.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 27, 2012)

How is micromax and iball brand...

How is micromax and iball brand...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 29, 2012)

ok so finalised this three data cards from flipkart

Micromax 355G
Lava 730G
Huawei E303C

please sugest the best, i like the Lava 730G as the reviews are good


----------



## TechRider (Jan 4, 2013)

first be sure of Kbps and KBps thing 
Kbps = Kilo bits per second
KBps = Kilo bytes per second

1 KBps = 8 Kbps

so when u complain that u are getting 256 KBps then its ok with a 3.1 Mbps connection
 (3.1/8 MBps = 396.8 KBps maximum speed) 

if u are gonna buy something first be clear of this small concept.

universal is good if ur area have network strength and future optimistic, data stick is good if u are living or moving more often to rural areas


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi! I want a 3g dongle in gujarat. My requirements are - unlimited 3g data, no caps ( last month bsnl broadband usage = 45gb)
                                                                         - streaming 480p  without lags.
                                                                         - torrent downloading around 150 kbps.
                                                                         - multiple users (will connect to my usb router)


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 5, 2013)

^ My suggestion would be to buy an unlocked 3G data card of your choice and use with a 3G internet plan of your choice and budget on a regular phone sim card (either prepaid or postpaid-doesn't matter much). Going with network locked data cards is quite tempting as what you get is a cheap data card with data packs somewhat cheaper than usual prepaid data plans which are there for mobiles, but what you lose is the ability to change the operator.
As far as streaming videos or downloading stuff from the internet is concerned, it depends on the operator and the data card you choose. Whatever you choose, make sure that the data card supports downloading atleast at 7.2 Mbps (0.9 MBps) - Kindly notice that Mbps (Megabits) is different from MBps (Megabytes) (as techrider has already pointed out-a many thanks to him). Megabits is used over the Internet to describe the speeds of connections while Megabytes is totally different as it is used to denote the storage space over Hard Drives and other storage spaces.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thx for replying, plz cud u suggest me the mobile plan for the same.


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 7, 2013)

^ sorry brother, I'm not from Gujarat, so, can't suggest you the best plan available in your circle as most of the operators have circle specific plans. I'll suggest go with whatever service provider you like, as almost all service providers provide almost same data plans.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 7, 2013)

ohm.patel1 said:


> Hi! I want a 3g dongle in gujarat. My requirements are - unlimited 3g data, no caps ( last month bsnl broadband usage = 45gb)
> - streaming 480p  without lags.
> - torrent downloading around 150 kbps.
> - multiple users (will connect to my usb router)



There is no UNLIMITED 3G PLAN in India. I suggest you try using BSNL 2g in 3g mode. Many people get very good speeds with this, around 200+kBps.. And also BSNL 2g plans are cheap, for around 250 bucks you get 10GB data. But it depends if this trick works in Gujarat.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 7, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> There is no UNLIMITED 3G PLAN in India. I suggest you try using BSNL 2g in 3g mode. Many people get very good speeds with this, around 200+kBps.. And also BSNL 2g plans are cheap, for around 250 bucks you get 10GB data. But it depends if this trick works in Gujarat.



I used to use it regularly in Kolkata, many of my friends too use to do the same, but in past few months, speed took a steady drive and now speeds are really at rock bottom, even decent connection is a headache with BSNL 3G in Kolkata


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thx. Everybody for replying, I will see what can be done as there is no unlimited plan..


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 7, 2013)

Naxal said:


> I used to use it regularly in Kolkata, many of my friends too use to do the same, but in past few months, speed took a steady drive and now speeds are really at rock bottom, even decent connection is a headache with BSNL 3G in Kolkata



I agree. Many of my friends too are complaining. But it works for me so I guess its just luck. I just keep it as backup internet. It comes in handy when I need a particular file fast, like Tarak Mehta eps.   For everything else I have Alliance.


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jan 15, 2013)

My TP-Link TL-MR3220 router is not able to identify Huawei E303C modem. Any help? 
TP-Link support says we don't support unlocked modems.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Check whether ur router supports dd-wrt, in that case flash it. And even check ur firmware is upto date.


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jan 16, 2013)

I got latest firmware from TP-Link support and now modem is identified but I'm not able to connect to internet.
If I use modem with laptop then it is working fine and I'm able to connect using Mobile Partner software provided by Huawei.

When modem is used with router then it is not able to connect BSNL 3G.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Describe the error in more detail which u get when u try to connect to router.


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jan 16, 2013)

There is no such error, the interface just says connecting and it fails to connect and this loop continues.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Have u tried off dd-wrt


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jan 19, 2013)

Nope. I don't have much idea on that, need to go through it. Also, I don't know whether my modem will be supported after dd-wrt.

Anyway, my modem(Huawei E303C) is identified by router (MR3220) now. It is just that I'm not able to connect it to internet. I'm using BSNL SIM card and have verified all other settings.

Note: Modem is able to connect to internet if it is directly connected to laptop.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Try contacting hawei, if unsuccessful contact bsnl and tell them that u r using their data card.


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jan 19, 2013)

There is no problem with Huawei modem as it is working fine when connected to laptop. This data card is unlocked so BSNL won't come into picture.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats what im trying to tell u, u call up bsnl and tell them that u are using their data card with their sim card on ur tp-link router and it is unable to connect. And moreover i have found this link for dd-wrt - *www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=153546&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## MndFrk (Mar 22, 2013)

Go for BSNL... most people think its not as fast. but I get real fast speeds. (Maybe because of less traffic.)


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 25, 2013)

I am using Tata Photon+ Data Card. though the speeds are good , but I am getting less ping in online games even in Dota 2.

Is there any way to improve the pings?


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello guys i got a reliance netconnect 3g modem(unlocked) today. used aircel sim with 16 rs recharge. Now my question is does 3g consume more data than 2g? the 100mb finished a bit too quickly it seemed. I browsed mostly. once downloaded a 3mb song. then firefox 12 19.6 mb. anything else i dunno but still it seemed to finish too quickly. second question is under EDGE does a USB modem provide better speed than mobile phone as modem or is it the same. so should i return the modem becoz all i want to do is online mock tests, fb and digit. no heavy downloads. not this year. please advice.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (May 4, 2013)

go for standalone 3G stick and airtel OR Vodafone connection and activate 3G on it....!! much better than tata photon+, also they have wider coverage...!


----------



## Chaitanya (May 8, 2013)

Guys monthly I use upto 3 GB data & using 3G seems a costly thing to me now if I switch to something like Tata photon+/Reliance netconnect+ etc.. will there be any profit??

will the speeds be satisfactory?? Or should I continue Vodafone/Airtel 3G?? currently I'm staying in Delhi


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2013)

@Chaitanya Photon is lot cheaper than 3G. From what I have heard the connectivity is good in New Delhi. So you should try that out by visiting their outlets.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 9, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @Chaitanya Photon is lot cheaper than 3G. From what I have heard the connectivity is good in New Delhi. So you should try that out by visiting their outlets.



Hmmm...
Speeds?? have seen mixed reviews many saying poor speeds & many saying the opposite


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 13, 2013)

Hi friends. I recently purchased this usb modem huawei e303c. It's giving me goosebumps since then. I have this g6-2005ax lappy which has 2 usb 3.0 ports and one usb 2.0 port. Now here is the problem. When I plug the modem in one of the usb 3.0 ports it gets detected fine and the mobile partner automatically comes up. But it never gets connected. After clicking the connect button either it gives the error message connection terminated or simply hangs for a while and nothing happens. I tried using extra initialisation command in modem properties. Didn't work. Now when I connect the modem in usb 2.0 port two things happen-

1) Sometimes the modem gets on a automatic connection/disconnection loop. I can say this because of the sounds of usb pen drive connected and disconnected keeps on popping every five seconds. Also the safely remove hardware icon at the right side of taskbar keeps on appearing/disappearing every five seconds.

2) Mostly the modem gets connected fine and I can surf the internet fine. But a message pops up after connecting the modem that this usb device can perforrm faster. Plug it in a usb 2.0 port. For a list of available ports please click here. I don't know why this message pops up as I've already connected the modem in a usb 2.0 port. Also if I use a 3g connection, will it be affected???? The max speed is 7.2 mbps. Please help.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 13, 2013)

Need a ADSL 2 Modem , budget 1.5K to 2k ..i am thinking abt Asus..


----------



## shreymittal (May 13, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Need a ADSL 2 Modem , budget 1.5K to 2k ..i am thinking abt Asus..



Go with TP-Link W8961 best modem in that price range.


----------



## CyberKID (May 13, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Guys monthly I use upto 3 GB data & using 3G seems a costly thing to me now if I switch to something like Tata photon+/Reliance netconnect+ etc.. will there be any profit??
> 
> will the speeds be satisfactory?? Or should I continue Vodafone/Airtel 3G?? currently I'm staying in Delhi


I can't say about Reliance Netconnect+, but, Tata Photon+ won't be able to match the speeds of any 3G connection. Though it is fast, but, still not fast enough to be compared with 3G. Moreover, I don't think there'll be any serious profit from switching to any of these. The Tata Photon+ offers a 3GB plan in Rs. 650, while in that much amount, you can get a 3GB 3G plan. The other Tata Photon Plans are almost in tandem with the 3G plans offered by Airtel/Vodafone, so, I won't recommend switching over to Reliance/Tata.


----------



## shreymittal (May 13, 2013)

@chaitanya Continue with airtel/vodafone or you can consider idea too but i would not recommend you tata photon because it literally sucks


----------



## Chaitanya (May 17, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Hi friends. I recently purchased this usb modem huawei e303c. It's giving me goosebumps since then. I have this g6-2005ax lappy which has 2 usb 3.0 ports and one usb 2.0 port. Now here is the problem. When I plug the modem in one of the usb 3.0 ports it gets detected fine and the mobile partner automatically comes up. But it never gets connected. After clicking the connect button either it gives the error message connection terminated or simply hangs for a while and nothing happens. I tried using extra initialisation command in modem properties. Didn't work. Now when I connect the modem in usb 2.0 port two things happen-
> 
> 1) Sometimes the modem gets on a automatic connection/disconnection loop. I can say this because of the sounds of usb pen drive connected and disconnected keeps on popping every five seconds. Also the safely remove hardware icon at the right side of taskbar keeps on appearing/disappearing every five seconds.
> 
> 2) Mostly the modem gets connected fine and I can surf the internet fine. But a message pops up after connecting the modem that this usb device can perforrm faster. Plug it in a usb 2.0 port. For a list of available ports please click here. I don't know why this message pops up as I've already connected the modem in a usb 2.0 port. Also if I use a 3g connection, will it be affected???? The max speed is 7.2 mbps. Please help.



Me too has same lappy same data card & same problem....
Never observed any problem of slow USB conn. on 3g speeds....
I personally like to stick my USB to the 2.0 port(near charge in) so that none of other ports are blocked

Thinking Of getting MTS MBlaze...
Speeds are okay for me tested @ friends system.
Any demerits??
It's Cheaper than any wireless broadband


----------



## Krishna Sandhya (May 23, 2013)

Currently i am using reliance netconnect+,whereever i go m getting worst network n speed...so i thought to go for airtel datacard(only coz it gives good signals), bt m not knowing even airtel gives good signals? 

Finally i decided to purchase datacard for my laptop that works wid SIM,so that i can change any sim card that supports the area network which i visit.
Plz suggest me,
1)that supports 2G/3G
2)gives good signals n speed anywhere
3)Good Brand
4)Model no in dat brand

Main issue is network and speed,m staying in tirupati outskirts where almost no signals for any i guess(but i dont have idea which contains good signals over here),so friends 
plz keep in mind about network and speed then suggest me....

Also plz let me know how to find for which service provider(airtel/vodafone/.....)there will be good signals in the respective area?


----------



## Chaitanya (May 27, 2013)

Huawei E303C Data Card - Huawei: Flipkart.com

Huawei E3131B Data Card - Huawei: Flipkart.com

Micromax MMX 353G Data Card - Micromax: Flipkart.com

Micromax MMX 310C Data Card - Micromax: Flipkart.com
See we can do nothing about poor network....
try using datacards in various rooms.
ask localites for better idea of connection


----------



## Krishna Sandhya (May 31, 2013)

Krishna Sandhya said:


> Currently i am using reliance netconnect+,whereever i go m getting worst network n speed...so i thought to go for airtel datacard(only coz it gives good signals), bt m not knowing even airtel gives good signals?
> 
> Finally i decided to purchase datacard for my laptop that works wid SIM,so that i can change any sim card that supports the area network which i visit.
> Plz suggest me,
> ...


 
Plz anyone suggest me on this.... I wanna purchase urgently...


----------



## Krishna Sandhya (May 31, 2013)

Could any1 plz suggest me good unlocked 3g data card,i had gone through this forum,n read all reviews too.
M confused in what to purchase,so plz suggest me good brand(model num also).
M living in city outskirts almost whr no proper signals are,as said by operator airtel n idea contains some signals in my locality..
so plz suggest me in finding the best(huawei/airtel/idea unlocked 3g datacard)

Also let me know how is idea netsetter(mainly network n speed).. Its urgent plz...
 Thanks in advance..


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 2, 2013)

pls check post #234


idea isn't great.. let othrs say


----------



## dummydave (Jun 17, 2013)

bro try i ball 3.5g

M using it....it support all networks...

Has call/sms functn..

No heatin issue...

Works great....n easy to use


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 17, 2013)

dummydave said:


> bro try i ball 3.5g
> 
> M using it....it support all networks...
> 
> ...



It's just that I trust Huawei more


----------



## dummydave (Jun 17, 2013)

kool...no probs wid dat....huwaei r gud...

Actually i bot almost aa yr bak..dat tym i wantd huwaei nly but  cudnt find ny1 selling huwaei....den i srchd more n gt iball....its totally worth..functn speed all r upto d mark...

U cn go for huwaei as they r leaders in makin d usb modem chipset..


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 5, 2013)

some help here guys 

 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/176587-wifi-router-1k.html


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys I want to unlock my Idea netsetter (Huawei e1732) since many operators have slashed prices while Idea still charge an exorbitant 250 for 1 GB data. 
If anyone knows how to do it please mention the step by step process or point me to a webpage documenting it. I've seen many such articles on the net but they are written in such bad English its hard to trust them.
BTW will I be able to use the Idea data SIM that came with the dongle after unlocking (many tuts advise against it) ?


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm currently using Micromax MMX 300C for BSNL EVDO and my main problem is signal, so can anyone please suggest me the best possible modem which can catch signals even in remote areas as the important most thing for EVDO is signal. I've even heard that some modems are battery operated so that they can catch signals in rural areas too. Help please.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 6, 2013)

hey guys, just help me..

i want to buy one usb dongle to use with laptop and desktop PC, i have seen many on snapdeal and flipkart with COD option

please help me which one is good

Huaweri E3121  - Rs 1595
Huawei E3121 3G Data Card: Buy Online @ Rs.1595/- | Snapdeal.com

Huawei E3131  -  Rs 1980
Huawei E3131 Data Card - Buy Online @ Rs.1980/- | Snapdeal.com

or any other good option

thanks in advance


----------



## BombayBoy (Sep 7, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> Hey guys I want to unlock my Idea netsetter (Huawei e1732) since many operators have slashed prices while Idea still charge an exorbitant 250 for 1 GB data.
> If anyone knows how to do it please mention the step by step process or point me to a webpage documenting it. I've seen many such articles on the net but they are written in such bad English its hard to trust them.
> BTW will I be able to use the Idea data SIM that came with the dongle after unlocking (many tuts advise against it) ?



Yes you can unlock it. Flash a firmware & use it with any SIM with a new dialer. I did it a couple years ago (not sure if the data card model, but it was !dea).

Google is your friend.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 7, 2013)

yes i have even unlocked a idea netsetter, there are lot of tutorial on how do it, best of luck with that,

and guys what about my question above, please help


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey guys. I need some info about bsnl evdo. Do they really provide unlimited plan for Rs 750. I mean no FUP?. What will be the total cost if one is to take a new connection?


----------



## sahil1033 (Oct 1, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Hey guys. I need some info about bsnl evdo. Do they really provide unlimited plan for Rs 750. I mean no FUP?. What will be the total cost if one is to take a new connection?


They do provide unlimited plan @ 750 INR but that's only for postpaid users, for prepaid users, it's 825 INR and yes there's no as such FUP.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 2, 2013)

My modem Dlink GLB802c connects with standard Gdmt and it takes upto 10 minutes to get connected . When I reset the modem it tries to connect in Adsl2+ standard and gets connected within minutes but snr is way too less and it gets disconnected . After some tries modem reverts to connecting via Gdmt and snr goes above 10 and connection gets stabilized .

Is this normal ? Or is it a modem/bsnl problem ?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2013)

I bought this a while ago to access Wifi on a desktop PC of mine: TP-LINK 150 Mbps TL-WN721N Wireless N - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

But it gone kaput, and I have lost the bill. So sending it for RMA is going to be a bit challenging. Meanwhile, since I want an uninterrupted service, I want to buy another peripheral this time, which can be used to access Internet from a wireless router kept upstairs. And I think I should prefer a mobo based card based wireless adapter.

Can someone please help me finding the best one under 1k?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2013)

try contacting flipkart customer care for duplicate bill.by card based if you mean pci/pci-e wifi card then just search in flipkart but i prefer usb adapters & there is no difference between them.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> try contacting flipkart customer care for duplicate bill.by card based if you mean pci/pci-e wifi card then just search in flipkart but i prefer usb adapters & there is no difference between them.



Well actually I bought the TP Link USB card offline, from a local shop. And he refuses to give a duplicate bill. _"Hum one week se zyada ke bill nahi rakhta... "_. Useless local shops.

And I wanted a PCI based card since I want to remove the dependency on a USB port. Are those called, Network Interface Cards (NIC)? I have found the following: 
TP-LINK TL-WN781ND 150Mbps Wireless PCI Express Network Nic - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

Should I go with it?

Or this?

D-Link DWA-525 Wireless N 150 Desktop Adapter Network Nic


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^1st card(tp-link) is pci-e card whereas 2nd card(d-link) is pci card.read the 1st comment on tp-link card flipkart page(by Andrey...) & decide accordingly.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I will go for D-Link one, since I need to fit this in this mobo: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - BGA FT1 - GA-E350N (rev. 1.0), which only have a PCI slot, and not PCIe. 
Thanks.


----------



## arvindgr (Dec 3, 2013)

Doubt I've been holding from a while. Is BSNL EVDO/CDMA Coverage better than 2G/3G GSM ones. Because I'm considering an Internet soln on Go and seems like 3G Coverage is poor in Basement of my home (i.e. Even in main part of Chennai) It works excellent in terrace. Would considering EVDO type internet suffix of probs??? BSNL Users are welcome to reply. THXZ...


----------



## confusedBuyer (Dec 10, 2013)

guys! i'm thinking of buying Huawei E3121 3G Data Card and using it with my tata docomo sim with 3g data since i won't be using it very often (at max once a day to check mail)... is this a good choice? also, i'm thinking i'll keep the 300 MB/month for Rs 90/month plan...


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 13, 2013)

Tata Docomo 3G......... Which state or telecom circle.?


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 13, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> Hey guys I want to unlock my Idea netsetter (Huawei e1732) since many operators have slashed prices while Idea still charge an exorbitant 250 for 1 GB data.
> If anyone knows how to do it please mention the step by step process or point me to a webpage documenting it. I've seen many such articles on the net but they are written in such bad English its hard to trust them.
> BTW will I be able to use the Idea data SIM that came with the dongle after unlocking (many tuts advise against it) ?





Yea,  you can use any Sim after unlocking.


----------



## confusedBuyer (Dec 14, 2013)

manoj_299 said:


> Tata Docomo 3G......... Which state or telecom circle.?



UP West... Will be using it in Roorkee to be precise...

So, should I go for the Huawei one? I need to know this ASAP...

Thanks a lot...


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 14, 2013)

Huawei modems are always best.... Go for it


BTW,  how much Tata Docomo charging for each GB in your circle


----------



## confusedBuyer (Dec 15, 2013)

thanks, going for the Huawei one...

from 3G Prepaid Packs | Best 3G Plans & Packs | Internet Packs - Tata Docomo
it seems to charge 255 rs for 1GB + 1GB...

for me, i need it mainly for only checking few things once in a while... so i'm thinking the 300 mb thing should be fine...


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 15, 2013)

It's average of Rs. 250 per GB by all operator &  Rs 100 for 300MB average by all operator. I use Reliance 3G SIM which officially cost same but I get it 2 GB for Rs. 220/- Here it's popular people buy SIM preachers with Data plan for 3 month validity costing Rs. 660/- &  usage allows 2GB per month @3G speed. But in this case we again buy new Sim after 3 month as normal recharge per will cost same as 255/-for 1GB. But we don't bother in changing Sim as we don't have to provide number to anyone.


----------



## confusedBuyer (Dec 26, 2013)

bought the huawei e3121... 

just plugged in the sim right now... it shows 2g tata docomo internet... my sim supports 3g, yet it shows only 2g... why?


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 27, 2013)

Manually search tower &  select 3G only tower


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

in the network settings, select "wdcdma only" instead of gsm


----------



## Harsh23 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am not able to forward ports on my Router...
I am using a Dlink DSL2730U Router...
When my Laptop is connected to the wifi and it's local Ip is 192.168.1.3 , the forwarded ports work...
But when my local Ip is 192.168.1.2 they do not....I have set the ports to open on both these local IP's
I have configured the NAT correctly as far as i can see..
Please someone help me ....


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 26, 2014)

want to upgrade beetel 220bx modem firmware. is there any way to backup the current firmware so that in case of any problems, it can be flashed again.


----------



## puneet_84 (Mar 6, 2014)

hello,
guys i am using BSNL EVDO 750 UL plan for last few months and i am very satisfied with it...
usually get a speed 100+KBps in MP and around 70KBps in Pune
my issue is that i am provided with pritvi UE 100 data card along with it(on rent)...
now i want to share my connection on wifi but there are no compatible devices for pritvi...
also i want to know is there any way i can download torrents using bsnl evdo... as whenever i try it gets disconnected but if i am using http downloading it stays online for days together...

so please help me in this 1) torrent downloading 2)compatible MiFi/data card+portable wifi router devices for EVDO...


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm looking for a good EVDO modem which can perform even in remote areas.


----------



## doom2010 (Mar 7, 2014)

^^IF u can buy from outside then try to get a serria 595U or 598U. It will give u better signal reception than default Pritvi one.


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been looking for Sierra 595u but couldn't find it online. Somebody please post a link to buy it online.
P.S. I'm currently using Micromax MMX 300C


----------



## anky (Jun 12, 2014)

i have been using bsnl evdo  (prithvi) since many months, but now since yesterday, upon clicking on connect button it is showing following error
View attachment 14475
username and password is 'cdma' and i have been using this same combination since i have bought this..what to do..? any suggestions?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Don't
> 
> We are getting 3G speeds on 2G plans at BSNL.
> 
> Vodafone 3G is just best, but tariffs are high.


how ??


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 8, 2014)

anky said:


> i have been using bsnl evdo  (prithvi) since many months, but now since yesterday, upon clicking on connect button it is showing following error
> View attachment 14475
> username and password is 'cdma' and i have been using this same combination since i have bought this..what to do..? any suggestions?


Use 165 as username and password as well.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: USB DataCard advice!*



TechnoBOY said:


> how ??



That was 2 years ago lol..!!


----------



## BhargavJ (Jul 16, 2014)

Not sure if my question applies to this thread, but:

I have two modems, one is a DLink one connected to the BSNL line, which I use for the laptop, the other is an Onnet one which has a Tata Photon dongle connected to it, and I use it for my mobile and IPad. This one:

Onnet Technology India - Always On Network | Products | Curro - 3G & Broadband 11n Router

I have a 1 GB plan for the Tata Photon one, and its validity is 1 month, but this time when I recharged it, the 1 GB got used in four days flat. I registered on the Tata Photon site and saw that on one day it is showing a usage of 300 MB, and on another, 600 MB, even though I hardly used it at all.

I suspect the Onnet Wifi connection has been hacked. I've read on the net that it is possible to hack the Wifi password; has anyone on this forum ever done this?  I've set a long Wifi password, and I've also changed the 192.168.1.1 modem page password instead of admin : admin.

What I want to do is to connect only my mobile and IPad to the Onnet modem. I've read that you can set the MAC Address on the modem and then the modem will only connect to that particular device, so that even if someone gets hold of my Wifi password, it will be useless. Am I correct in thinking this can be done? I've earlier tried doing this to the DLink modem through my laptop, and everything got messed up and I had to reset and reconfigure the modem.

Thanks.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 16, 2014)

yup it can be done


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

[MENTION=155768]BhargavJ[/MENTION]

yup, most likely your Wifi was hacked. Also while creating Wifi networks, never use WEP as the security key. Always use *WPA2*, not even WPA.

And yes, you can make your Wifi network only accessible to selective MAC addresses.


----------



## Insomnia (Jul 21, 2014)

Guys im looking for an EVDO modem, as our local BSNL office is out of modems from 2 months, what are my options? there are many evdo modems selling in ebay, but i dont know if they work in 1x mode or evdo mode, Sierra 595u are praised here very much, so if can get it, what should i do to make it work with bsnl evdo?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a capitel connect device... need to sell it off

working flawlessly with windows and linux...


----------



## Insomnia (Jul 21, 2014)

PMed you


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 21, 2014)

got it


----------



## esveepee (Aug 2, 2014)

I have been trying to configure Micromax Router MMX 440W to set up a WiFi Hotspot for Airtel 3G dongle without success. I notice that the dongle uses Huawei Model E 3531s-1. Can someone help. Thanks very much.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> Not sure if my question applies to this thread, but:
> 
> I have two modems, one is a DLink one connected to the BSNL line, which I use for the laptop, the other is an Onnet one which has a Tata Photon dongle connected to it, and I use it for my mobile and IPad. This one:
> 
> ...


Yes,if you only connect mobile and IPad then only allow access to selective MAC addresses as [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] said


----------



## shaxzey (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a adsl modem (wireless) , a laptop and a 3g enabled dongle.... How can use the to create a wireless internet hotspot in my home ????


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 4, 2015)

shaxzey said:


> I have a adsl modem (wireless) , a laptop and a 3g enabled dongle.... How can use the to create a wireless internet hotspot in my home ????



Connect your dongle and then download mHotspot ...


----------



## n8hawkx (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am looking for a 3G datacard with wifi capabilities. I have a price limit of 2k which can be extended till 3k. After a quick search I have found some models from D-link and Huawei. 

Dlink DWR 710
Huawei powerfi E8221
Huawei E5220

I am slightly moved towards Powerfi as I have used it on one or two occasions and it performs well.

Can someone who knows about datacards provide an opinion?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 21, 2015)

n8hawkx said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am looking for a 3G datacard with wifi capabilities. I have a price limit of 2k which can be extended till 3k. After a quick search I have found some models from D-link and Huawei.
> 
> ...


always go for huwaei get e8221 or e5220 depending on what features you want, e5220 can be used without laptop to provide hotspot


----------



## n8hawkx (Jul 22, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> always go for huwaei get e8221 or e5220 depending on what features you want, e5220 can be used without laptop to provide hotspot


Thanks for the reply. I have decided on powerfi since it is almost 500Rs less


----------



## Kaniska.Saikia (Nov 8, 2021)

Is EVDO service still available? I have a Micromax 310C EVDO modem with me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 8, 2021)

Kaniska.Saikia said:


> Is EVDO service still available? I have a Micromax 310C EVDO modem with me.


are you kidding ? this is 2021


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 8, 2021)

Kaniska.Saikia said:


> Is EVDO service still available? I have a Micromax 310C EVDO modem with me.



2 years back, Doesnt work on jio and gives awful speed on airtel.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2021)

Kaniska.Saikia said:


> Is EVDO service still available? I have a Micromax 310C EVDO modem with me.


Probably not. Better off using any 4G SIM/service out there anyways.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 10, 2021)

Kaniska.Saikia said:


> Is EVDO service still available? I have a Micromax 310C EVDO modem with me.


BSNL shutdown EVDO years ago


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 11, 2021)

Suddenly stumbled upon this thread. I was just curious. Is the only option for wireless broadband these days 4g dongles? I remember there being stuff like Tata Photon + which while being more expensive than wired broadband was cheaper than mobile 3g plans iirc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2021)

setanjan123 said:


> Suddenly stumbled upon this thread. I was just curious. Is the only option for wireless broadband these days 4g dongles? I remember there being stuff like Tata Photon + which while being more expensive than wired broadband was cheaper than mobile 3g plans iirc.


Kind of, there used to be service providers like Tikona but they either retired or acquired by others(Tikona was acquired by Airtel). Nowadays wireless broadband mostly means a small & powerful wifi antenna on household roof getting reception from a base wifi station located nearby. Btw that Tata Photon+ was EVDO(a faster version of 3g but much cheaper than it at the time because of less popularity & less coverage area).


----------



## Kaniska.Saikia (Nov 12, 2021)

I used to have BSNL EVDO service for ₹750+taxes per month with unlimited bandwidth of 3.1mbps. Then they shut down the service.


----------

